# General > Literature >  What book are you currently reading?

## George Brims

I'm reading "The unquiet" by John Connolly. What about you?

----------


## Snarfer

The Eagle and the Wolves by Simon Scarrow.
It's the forth in a series about the Roman invasion of Britian.

----------


## Metalattakk

"Ventriloquism For Dummies".  ::

----------


## neepnipper

Tess of the D'Urbervilles by Thomas Hardy.

----------


## Ash

i just read damaged by cathy glass, was a very sad story but so well written

----------


## Lolabelle

Ian Rankin Mortal Causes, I love Inspector Rebus.

----------


## caroline

Like Sophie Kinsella books you get a good laugh when reading them her shopaholic books are great.  Reading one of her older ones at the moment "The Undomestic Goddess"  

Interested in what other ladies like to read.  I have a wide range in reading and also biographies

----------


## karia

Just finished 'The Steep Approach to Garbadale' by  Iain Banks

Currently reading 'Notes on a Scandal' by Zoe heller.

Enjoying both and would welcome critical comment on either!



Here or by PM! :Wink:

----------


## Highland Laddie

Wick Of The North by Frank Foden.

----------


## Raven

Kinder des Judas by Markus Heitz (a vampire book)

----------


## miranda

The ladykiller ..by martina cole!!    brill!!!

----------


## ciderally

The Celestine Prophecy   by James Redfield

----------


## STUDMUFFIN

terry pratchett - the truth.

----------


## Angela

I mostly read fiction, including a lot of crime, but I've been trying to widen my reading a bit. Something to do with getting older perhaps?   ::  Anyway, I'm reading a lot more history and biography these days.

Right now I'm half way through a very hefty volume 'Austerity Britain 1945-51' by David Kynaston. It's been a shock to discover how little I knew about this period just before I was born, and I'm finding the interweaving of social history with politics a surprisingly fascinating and informative read.

----------


## footie chick

Chris Moyles - A Difficult Second book just finished Richard Hammond's On the Edge

----------


## moureen

The Five People You Meet In Heaven by Mitch Albom,Just finished reading For One More Day by the same author they are beatifully written books.

----------


## j4bberw0ck

The Fabric of Reality; David Deutsch.  For the third time.  Still trying to understand it all..... :: 

Confident only that by the time I do, it'll have been proven to be wrong.

----------


## karia

> The Five People You Meet In Heaven by Mitch Albom,Just finished reading For One More Day by the same author they are beatifully written books.


'Tuesdays with Morrie' same author..fantastic book Moureen!

You know what I mean.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

Spilling The Beans by Clarissa Dickson Wright.
Hard work but I may get in to it.
My brother is having his first book published in March. He followed up some murders that took place in South Wales in the early 1920 and it grew into a book.As a result of his serch for matirial he may have uncovered a unsolved murder that took place 20 or so years later and the police are investigating his findings now. I dont remember the name of the book ,but if you type in Neil Milkins into a search it will take you to links like Wales on Sunday that coverd the story

----------


## ciderally

> Spilling The Beans by Clarissa Dickson Wright.
> Hard work but I may get in to it.
> My brother is having his first book published in March. He followed up some murders that took place in South Wales in the early 1920 and it grew into a book.As a result of his serch for matirial he may have uncovered a unsolved murder that took place 20 or so years later and the police are investigating his findings now. I dont remember the name of the book ,but if you type in Neil Milkins into a search it will take you to links like Wales on Sunday that coverd the story


intresting...will look forward to that...maybe seeing as we are all the best of buddies here ...how do we stand for signed copies....xx

----------


## Kevin Milkins

> intresting...will look forward to that...maybe seeing as we are all the best of buddies here ...how do we stand for signed copies....xx


I have been working on that angle myself and will keep you posted :: LOL

----------


## ciderally

> I have been working on that angle myself and will keep you postedLOL


dont worry i will remind you...

----------


## carasmam

> Ian Rankin Mortal Causes, I love Inspector Rebus.


I like the Rebus stories too, I am reading Naming of the Dead just now.  :Smile:

----------


## oldmarine

*I'm currently reading FLAGS of OUR FATHERS by James Bradley. It's the story of the flag raising on the island of Iwo Jima during WW2 by the US Marines. It has been considered the bloodiest battle of the entire war in the Pacific. James Bradley is the son of one of the five flag raisers. His father was a Marine Corpsman - a Navy personnel medic assigned to the Marines. A movie has been made from the story in the book.*

----------


## lassieinfife

Have just finished reading Fen by Freya North and Random acts of heroic love by Danny Scheinmann  Usually read  James Patterson ,Jeffery Deaver,Patricia Cornwell...also love thr  rebus books

----------


## trinkie

Another Margaret Forster,  I love her work.

'Rich Desserts and Captain's Thin'   the story of a Quaker Biscuit manufacturer !   (  Carr's Cracker anyone ? )

More social history and true lives !  I love it .
Trinkie 

ps   Tuesday with Morrie -  another great little book !

----------


## Valerie Campbell

Ian Rankin 'Black and Blue.' It's my second Rebus of the year.

----------


## golach

> Ian Rankin Mortal Causes, I love Inspector Rebus.


In the middle of a Ian Rankin trilogy the St Leonard years, I to like Rebus.
And on TV the portrayal of Inspector Rebus by the actor Ken Stott is IMO perfect, but sadly just read recently that Ken Stott is not going to play Rebus anymore  :Frown:

----------


## grandma

THUD - Terry Pratchett.  Also rediscovered James Herriot recently.

----------


## carasmam

> In the middle of a Ian Rankin trilogy the St Leonard years, I to like Rebus.
> And on TV the portrayal of Inspector Rebus by the actor Ken Stott is IMO perfect, but sadly just read recently that Ken Stott is not going to play Rebus anymore


Did I hear it right that Rebus has been axed from the TV schedules completely?  Caught the tail end of something the other day.

----------


## unicorn

The Bruce Trilogy by Nigel Tranter absolutely fantastic, just finished it and wish I had read it years ago.

----------


## Angela

> In the middle of a Ian Rankin trilogy the St Leonard years, I to like Rebus.
> And on TV the portrayal of Inspector Rebus by the actor Ken Stott is IMO perfect, but sadly just read recently that Ken Stott is not going to play Rebus anymore yes gol


Yes, golach, I read that he felt he'd had enough -sadly. And just as sadly -it seems as if Ian Rankin's written his last Rebus novel.  :Frown: 

I love them, but I've read them all - I'll just have have to start re-reading them now.  :Wink:

----------


## honey

Im reading a cook book called "in a cajun kitchen".

Although it is a cook book, it also has lots of the authors family stories from way back in Louisiana, so it covers a time and place i just love.

----------


## Dog-eared

St Kilda by Charles Maclean

South with Endurance - Shackeltons Antarctic Expedition 1914 - 17 .
With photographs by Frank Hurley. The definitive record. Various contributors. A big book full of amazing photographs and selfless heroism.

----------


## Flair

The juniors encyclopaedia of computing.

Its the only one of its kind I could find which had pictures.  ::

----------


## NLP

I'm reading, Camp 165 Watten by Valerie Campbell

----------


## Sandra_B

I have the final "Rebus" book on the coffee table...can't bring myself to pick it up as I don't want to get to the end. Also have "Rhett Butlers' People" to start.

----------


## TBH

I am currently reading, American Prometheus, The triumph and tragedy of J.Robert Oppenheimer.

----------


## BRIE

just finished reading 'my lovely bones' it made me cry!
we should start a book swap club.

----------


## nikki

I've just had a month where I was non stop reading (I used to read alot but dont usually read so much now), managed to get through quite a few.

*How to Kill Your Husband (and other handy household hints) by Kathy Lette*, it was absolutely brilliant, and completely unpredictable. pretty good for a book I picked at random in an offer at Tesco. Would recommend it to anyone.

Also just finished reading the *Flowers In The Attic series by Virginia Andrews*. I think I was reading each book in a day and a half, and with trying to fit that in around college, I think that's a pretty good acheivement. I've already told my friends about it, and one of them wanted to borrow them. It's just a shame I lent them to her because now I want to read them all again!

----------


## dandod

i have just finished reading "deliver me from evil" by alloma gilbert. a true story. a heartbreaking read. cant recommend it enough.

----------


## poppett

Ian Rankin, Quinten Jardine, Patricia Cornwell and Mary Higgins Clarke are my favourite authors although I will read just about anything if it looks interesting enough.

"Pretend you don`t see her" by Mary Higgins Clarke had me with my nose stuck in it from beginning to end.......it was the afternoon film, one day last week on Channel 5 and I was on the edge of my seat, even though I knew what was going to happen next.

----------


## Dusty

I'm reading "The Somme" by Peter Hart.
It's based on the recollections, war diaries and letters home of some of the men and officers who were there and is by far the most humbling read I've ever had.
I find myself constantly wondering how I would have performed under circumstances such as those.

----------


## ciderally

> The Bruce Trilogy by Nigel Tranter absolutely fantastic, just finished it and wish I had read it years ago.


for someone to say they...i wished i had read it years ago...must be a good read, so im going to try and find it...

----------


## Munro

Have just finished ' The Kite Runner' I would recommend to anyone whatever your taste in lit, my wife has also just finished ' A Thousand Splendid Suns'
Also by Khaled Hommeini she was so moved by it, a brilliant writer, reminds me of Sebastian Faulks with the ability  to draw you into the story.

----------


## George Brims

> The Five People You Meet In Heaven by Mitch Albom,Just finished reading For One More Day by the same author they are beatifully written books.


"For one more day" was recently done as a TV-movie on one of the US networks. Well done but a definite "where's my hankie" kind of production.

----------


## sassylass

I've just finished The Glass Castle, by Jeannette Walls...fascinating. 
I'm just starting In a Sunburned Country, by Bill Bryson...am hoping for some laughs.

----------


## Metalattakk

> I'm just starting In a Sunburned Country, by Bill Bryson...am hoping for some laughs.


That was the book formerly known as 'Down Under'. You'll find it gigglesome, I'm sure, plus, you'll learn all about the Nullarbor Plain.  :Grin:

----------


## Rheghead

I have just finished 'The Seven daughters of Eve' by Bryan Sykes and I was so impressed, I have bought and started to read the follow up, 'The Blood of the Isles' by the same author.

These are fastinating books about the development of mitochondrial DNA analysis for studying human origins and the spread out of Africa of the human race.  The second book is about the differences in the mDNA of indigenous British populations and the conclusions about their relationships.

Fully recommended, easy reading. ::

----------


## Sapphire2803

I'm having a bit of an Andy McNab moment. Just finished Bravo Two Zero and now I'm reading Immediate Action.
Good stuff, wouldn't usually be my sort of thing.

----------


## karia

> I'm having a bit of an Andy McNab moment. Just finished Bravo Two Zero and now I'm reading Immediate Action.
> Good stuff, wouldn't usually be my sort of thing.


Try Nelson De Mille..same fast thriller style and as with you wouldn't normally be my thing but I love it.

Currently reading 'Two Caravans' by Marina Lewycka..very funny second novel by the author of ' A short History of Tractors in The Ukraine'. :Grin:

----------


## Angela

> Currently reading 'Two Caravans' by Marina Lewycka..very funny second novel by the author of ' A short History of Tractors in The Ukraine'.


I've still not read the first one, karia -it's in the pile of books I keep meaning to begin - but I did read 'Two Caravans' a while ago and liked it a lot, I thought it was extremely funny. _Not_ a very comfortable read for anyone who eats non free range chicken though!  :Wink: 

I've just started 'The Memory Keeper's Daughter' by Kim Edwards -not really my usual thing, but it's another that's been in my To Read pile for ages, quite a few folk have recommended it to me, and so far I'm enjoying it.  :Smile:

----------


## karia

> I've still not read the first one, karia -it's in the pile of books I keep meaning to begin - but I did read 'Two Tractors' a while ago and liked it a lot, I thought it was extremely funny. _Not_ a very comfortable read for anyone who eats non free range chicken though! 
> 
> I've just started 'The Memory Keeper's Daughter' by Kim Edwards -not really my usual thing, but it's another that's been in my To Read pile for ages, quite a few folk have recommended it to me, and so far I'm enjoying it.


She has a lovely blithe and touching delivery...does she not?

Will have a look at your choice for my next read. :Grin:

----------


## scorrie

I am reading Stephen Hawking's new book. Inspired by Jeremy Paxman's problems, it is an in depth look at men's underwear through the ages. It is called A Timely History of Briefs and is in all good bookshops.

----------


## Sapphire2803

> I am reading Stephen Hawking's new book. Inspired by Jeremy Paxman's problems, it is an in depth look at men's underwear through the ages. It is called A Timely History of Briefs and is in all good bookshops.


If only it were true.

----------


## Metalattakk

> I am reading Stephen Hawking's new book. Inspired by Jeremy Paxman's problems, it is an in depth look at men's underwear through the ages. It is called A Timely History of Briefs and is in all good bookshops....


...and some rubbish ones too.  :Wink:

----------


## unicorn

Margaret The Queen by Nigel Tranter a bit harder to get into than the Bruce Trilogy

----------


## Moira

"Blue Shoes and Happiness" by Alexander McCall Smith.  Not my usual choice  but I will persevere  :Smile:

----------


## oldmarine

*I am nearly finished reading MERE CHRISTIANITY by C.S. Lewis. He was British who died shortly after the finish of WW2. He started out as a non-believer but was converted to Christian beliefs along the way. He is considered to be one of the world's most respected Christian writers. He has my vote on being among the best with his ability to write about Christianity.*

----------


## JamesMcVean

Read John Connolly The Unquiet - Great book
Read Book1 of The Last Chronicles of Thomas Covenant - Runes of the Earth - WOW a heavy duty book...been such a long time since the others!!

Read A.a.attanasio - Killing with the Edge of the Moon! What a brilliant author he is!

----------


## celtic 302

Reading, "Repears Gate" by Steven Erikson. Great book. May be fantasy, but it makes you question the real world, which shows its class. Also reading Tom Holt when i need a laugh. He is a very funny writer. If you want to start sowhere, start with the latest, "Barking", you dont need to read them in order.

----------


## Oddquine

Just Finished " Dead Sky" by Tami Hoag and "The Husband" by Dean Koontz. 

Just started " The Alexander Cipher" by Will Adams and have "The Medici Secret" by Michael White waiting.

----------


## dellwak

Otherworld by Tad Williams - second time round ... A super read

----------

